# Best Transformers Halloween Costume... Period.



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

wow.... just...wow.


----------



## The_King_Of_Halloween (Sep 30, 2009)

You gotta check out these homemade transformer costumes


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

I just saw that YouTube! How flipping cool!


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Both of these videos totally rock! Already sent them to some friends! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## archos_user (Oct 20, 2009)

This one is good too... thou its not 'transformable' 

YouTube - Crazy Transformer Costume at Comic-Con


----------



## gottasrt4 (Nov 7, 2009)

*where??*

where do you get those ROCK'n costumes??


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Alot of ingenuity there. Awsome work.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You're right!
That is totally wild!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! Definately an attention getter


----------

